# Timing of IUI - please help!



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm having a panic and wondered if you could help!  

I'm due to have my first natural DIUI this afternoon and the doc told me not to bother with OPKs but I have been using Persona (force of habit!).  I expected to get LH surge today but I didn't.  So surely it's too early for IUI?  Especially with donor sperm which has been frozen (only lives up to 12 hours apparently).  I'm worried about seeming like I'm telling the doc how to do his job, I mean surely he knows what he is looking for (main follie was just over 17mm on Monday am).  But it seems like most people get basted AFTER LH surge, certainly not before!

Any advice would be much appreciated - thanks   
Caroline xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

firstly good luck for today!!!!!!  I am no expert around this, but i was thinking that perhaps the doc is going to give you an injection to make sure you ovulate and then it will be properly timed.  Perhaps you could just ask as well to put your mind at rest!!!!
sorry i am of no real help on this - but will be thinking of you and wishing you luck ....


----------



## sweetcaroline (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for your reply, safarigirl.   I phoned the doc's secretary and she confirmed that doc is planning to do the IUI this afternoon.  I confessed that I had been using OPKs and hadn't got the surge yet, she told me to trust him as he knew what he was doing.  I guess I will have to have faith that he knows what he is looking for.. I have to assume that he doesn't always do it too early and has a 0% success rate!  I will be asking for an explanation and reassurance at my appt though, that's for sure.

Thanks for your good wishes, sending some right back at you for your tx!  
Caroline xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hope everything goes well Caroline.  I'm sure the doc knows what he's doing, but also think you're right to question why they feel the timing is right as you haven't had a surge yet.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------

